# Sticky  PLEASE READ BEFORE POSTING: Fill out this form so we can best help your Betta



## RussellTheShihTzu

Many thanks to BF/TFK Member Mike for developing this questionnaire. It is the same form with a few additions.

Please copy and paste into a new message and complete this form when seeking help for your Betta. This information and a clear photo posted directly into the thread will help us give you the most accurate advice possible. Without the information and photos the best we can do is guess.

Even if you're already answered many of the questions in text form you we ask you still complete the entire form so we will have a quick reference for the most vital information.

Before responding to a call for help please request this form be filled out or wait until it is.

We ask you keep your answers concise.

*PLEASE PROVIDE CLEAR PHOTOS*
Should include *clear* photos of your Betta from different angles including above and each side.

*NOTE: EMBED YOUR PHOTOS; DO NOT LINK. THUMBNAILS, PLEASE. * Click on the paper clip in the toolbar. Thumbnails allow us to enlarge and focus on areas. Full-size does not.

Do not make any alterations to the questionnaire. If you have suggestions for additional questions please contact a Moderator.

Thank you,

The Betta Fish Team

Many illnesses can be traced to water conditions. Your water-changing schedule is the most important element in diagnosing. Please be honest.

*Housing:*
How many gallons is your tank?
Does it have a filter?
Does it have a heater?
What temperature is your tank?
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?
Does your Betta have tank mates? What kind?

*Food:*
What food brand do you use?
Do you feed flakes or pellets?
Freeze-dried?
How often do you feed your Betta? How much?

*Maintenance:
Before* your Betta became ill how often did you perform a water change?
What percentage of water did you change?
What is the source of your water?
Do you vacuum the substrate or just dip out water?
What additives do you use other than conditioner? What brand of conditioner?

*Water Parameters:*
What are your water parameters? Please give exact numbers. If tested by pet store please get exact numbers. "Fine" or "Safe" won't help us help you. Important: Test your water _before_ the regular water change; not after one.

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness (GH):
Alkalinity (KH):

*Symptoms and Treatment:*
When did you first notice the symptoms?
How has your Betta’s appearance changed?
How has your Betta’s behavior changed?
Is your Betta still eating?
Have you started treating your Betta? If so, how?
Does your Betta have any history of being ill?
How long have you owned your Betta?
Was he or she ill or suffering some sort of damage when purchased?

*Your fish is your responsibility.*
When seeking help be thorough as members give advice based on the information _you_ provide. While we have many knowledgeable fish keepers here, please remember that members' opinions are their own and that it is up to you to determine the best course of action for your fish. We are not responsible for any consequences resulting from following the advice you receive here.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Note you do not need an entire new set-up if a hospital tank is required.

You can hang something like a Tom's Dip & Pour on your existing tank to take advantage of the tank's heater; just set the heater a bit higher than normal. The medium size will hang on a 2.5 quite easily.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

You can also use a breeder box unless you need a separate tank for medications harmful to plants, other fish, snails, etc.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Thank you to DrizzlingSkies for suggesting the form include the exact type of photos needed.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Move to top


----------

